# Apart from your watch, what is your favorite accessory?



## watchonfire

As above really?


----------



## Ten-Ten

Pocketknife.


----------



## elliswyatt

Ten-Ten said:


> Pocketknife.


Yup, Spyderco Endura most days.


----------



## watermanxxl

This guy...


----------



## Overtheedge

My Belt. Missionbelt.com Love them Have several


----------



## joseph80

My Spyderco PM2. Sorry, can't post a pic.


----------



## watchonfire

watermanxxl said:


> This guy...


Handsome guy - is that a Pit-bull?


----------



## JMoney

I guess my iphone? That's all I regularly have with me other than a watch.


----------



## kit7

Leatherman penknife


----------



## watermanxxl

watchonfire said:


> Handsome guy - is that a Pit-bull?


Boston Terrier... Spunky little fellow.


----------



## Nokie

Fenix TK35 flashlight.


----------



## Silvertouran

Flashlight for me too. 
Thrunite TN35
Thrunite TN36. Turns night into day.


----------



## Brent Clevenger

Iphone, with Hue lights that let me control most of the house lighting from home. They turn all the lights on when I pull into the neighborhood too. I also like nice shoes and cars, and of course watches.


----------



## Maverick21

watermanxxl said:


> Boston Terrier... Spunky little fellow.


+1 for Bostons. Our family is full of 'em.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chascomm

My wit.


----------



## Positively-Negative

One of my vintage belt buckles.


----------



## arogle1stus

Fave accessory(s)
My Martin D35 1968 model
My Engleheart Ling Kay bass viol 
Use em almost as much as I use my watches.
Play bluegrass music (semi pro). 

Lou Snutt


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes

I think my cuff links!


----------



## brandon\

Wedding band. Reminds me of my family every time I see it on my finger.


----------



## Toothbras

Another vote for one of these things


----------



## Jaykay91

heraclitus682 said:


> Fountain pens are my first love.


Absolutely love fountain pens. Just only recently begun to appreciate them.


----------



## Maverick21

My little buddy up front. My mom's in the back.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sgbeskin

My Great Eastern pocketknife. Also, we love the Boston Terriers!!!!! We have 3. Our oldest is going on 13 years old. The others are 5 and 2. Great dogs!!!!!!!


----------



## joshismycaptain

Garage Bar









Baby Doodle









Baby Grand









Bayliner









And most of all : My amazing ladies...


----------



## drhr

Saddleback bucket back pack, throw everything in and go . . .


----------



## jp17

My Chris Reeve Sebenza is the first thing that comes to mind, but this assumes that like socks and underwear, my iPhone is a necessity, not an accessory....


----------



## rocket man

[mod edit - no knife pics please]

First and foremost: Deejo pocket knives, they are tailored to your preferences. Different kinds of wood for handles (or plastic), mat or polished metal. And even optional drawings and engraving. Big blade though small and lightweight to carry. No annoyance in your pocket but utility at your tips. Many people I know are impressed by just the looks of it when I bring it along. It spends most of its time on my desk and gets alot of use.

Second a good leather wallet, but this is highly dominated by personal preference.

And last, a nice double edge safety razor. The shear feeling of quality in your hands with your preferred blades, soap and brush. It's like a comfortable strap that pairs perfectly with your favorite watch. It's a ritual you come to enjoy like winding a watch.


----------



## eblackmo

Nike Air Max and my winning personality.


----------



## iuserman

I really like smartphone wallet cases


----------



## vkalia

1/ Fountain pens 
2/ Small notebook (currently a Midori)
3/ Kindle

My current pen rotation:


----------



## The_watches_fan

watchonfire said:


> As above really?


my wife


----------



## watermanxxl

The_watches_fan said:


> my wife


...expensive accessory.


----------



## atx512

Engraved Zippo with my initials and crest of my fraternity. Special momento that I'll always carry.


----------



## Split Second

Platinum wedding band from Tiffany's.


----------



## R.A.D.

All of them here plus a swiss army knife


----------



## imaCoolRobot

Sunglasses.


----------



## RotorRonin

The only accessory I wear besides my watch is my wedding ring and the tie clip my wife bought me for Christmas last year. That's pretty much it.


----------



## oztech

My iPhone and Kershaw Whirlwind pocket knife are with me at all times.


----------



## South of America

Desert Boots, Ontario Rat 1.

Sent from my KFOT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## copperjohn

For me? Wedding ring. I hate when I take the kids out somewhere and forget it. Makes me feel like a visitation parent (not that there is anything wrong with that).

For other people? Deodorant.


----------



## craig00

My iphone seems to be the only accessory am with all the time apart from my watch...


----------



## christopher wallace

i really love my iphone, that should be next


----------



## Driv3r

My glock 23 and a benchmade 940


----------



## wx_073

my pinky


----------



## _yourhonoryourhonor_

General carry pocket knife is the Benchmade 940-1.

If I'm at the firehouse volunteering, it's a Benchmade Triage in Orange.


----------



## bacari

My John Hardy bracelet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaxexe

my phone, and maybe my pen i love them a lot


----------



## Mediocre

The only other "accessories" that I wear are a wedding ring, pocket knife (unless air travel prohibits), a writing pen, and a wallet. I do not consider my belt an accessory, because I actually need it to hold my pants up. It is a necessity. Of those, it would be my knife or my wallet. Both were gifts.


----------



## SQtoyota

Sunglasses


----------



## drhr

Saddleback Leather back packs . . .


----------



## Veda

drhr said:


> Saddleback Leather back packs . . .


Oh I've always wanted to get their duffle bags but haven't gotten around ordering one yet cuz no more space to put it in. Someday...


----------



## Veda

Fountain pen, almost never without it on me. Shoes of course is important after the watch.


----------



## drhr

Veda said:


> Oh I've always wanted to get their duffle bags but haven't gotten around ordering one yet cuz no more space to put it in. Someday...


They're worth it, so glad I found their stuff . . . love the duffels too


----------



## Veda

drhr said:


> They're worth it, so glad I found their stuff . . . love the duffels too


My only concern is their weights. But they're beautiful enough that I'll choose fashion over convenience.


----------



## oak1971

Watch or ring. I rarely am without them.


----------



## drhr

Veda said:


> My only concern is their weights. But they're beautiful enough that I'll choose fashion over convenience.


Yep, their stuff is heavy but that's one of the reasons (you know the details if others don't) they hold up so well . . . personally, I like the substantive feel/heft . . .


----------



## willmtbike4food

spyderco cat knife.


----------



## rbob99

This guy


----------



## CSG

Well, I *always* have a Benchmade Mini-Grip (the Cabelas Sand and black blade version) clipped in a pants pocket, a pair of good shades (Smith, Randolph Engineering, or Ray-Ban), and, usually, a Montblanc Meisterstuk ballpoint. I leave the fountain pens and rollerballs at home.


----------



## Driv3r

jp17 said:


> My Chris Reeve Sebenza is the first thing that comes to mind, but this assumes that like socks and underwear, my iPhone is a necessity, not an accessory....


Been thinking of getting a sebenza, did you go big or small and 21 or 25? Does the fact that it doesnt flip open as easily as others ever bother you ? Very cool knife!


----------



## jaxexe

i really love my iphone, that is next in line


----------



## watermanxxl

rbob99 said:


> This guy


Is that a cigar in his mouth? lol...


----------



## exxtinguishable

iPhone


----------



## bigclive2011

Car.

Is that an accessory?? or sunglasses and shoes, but are they accessories??

My watches are a necessity not an accessory )


----------



## josephine lace

bracelet, i simply love my hands


----------



## james walters

I just have to contribute to this, mine is my ring that is probably the only accessory I have


----------



## thrichar

Ring and cufflinks


----------



## BDIC

Pocketknife, sunglasses. I don't really classify cell phones, belts, shoes etc as accessories as they are kind of utilitarian and necessary. I mean, you have to put something on your feet. And there is no way I'm calling a watch an accessory. It's necessary. 

Sent from my blah blah blah.


----------



## crutis

Hats!!! hats are my favorite accessory after my watch.


----------



## dadbar

My work bike


----------



## Trying2BuySomeTime

My silver chain with the Italian horn. Have taken it off less than 5 times in 15 years other than to clean it, but it rarely makes an appearance. There are people that have known me for years that don't even know I wear it and I'd give up any of my watches in order to keep it.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## tle

my iphone hahhaa


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Golder

Glasses and Sunglasses.

My eyesight is only slightly bad so I have not made the leap to contacts yet. Living in Texas sunglasses get year round use. So since one of these are on my face at least once every day it's definitely my most important accessory other than watches. I had a pair of Warby Parkers that I liked but recently misplaced them somewhere in the house. I was up for a new pair anyway so got these Ray Ban frames and I'm loving them. Very comfortable, excellent view field coverage, and I really dig the style and matte finish on this set.

The Sunglasses are Native, which I plugged in the sunglasses thread. They are super light weight sport frames which are insanely comfortable and fit my face perfectly. I currently have blue reflex lenses installed for maximum protection. Just enough mirroring for optimal glare protection without full mirror which makes you look like a tool.


----------



## josec575

my iphone i guess


----------



## Blais223

Definitely the Sunglasses- I've grown pretty found of Tom Ford's designs. The Leo looks like a refined version of the classic Wayfarrer from Ray Ban and the Kurt is just clean looking when worn with anything. I got both pairs off Amazon (that's where the pics are from) for a lot cheaper than Nordstrom's was asking. Besides sunglasses it would have to be shoes. The Lunar sole Cole Han uses for the lunar grand a few others makes them feel like running shoes but in our jeans all the time work environment it classes them up a bit.
View attachment 7310546
View attachment 7310554


----------



## walltz

Apart from my watch the next accessory would be my iphone case cause i am always with my iphone.


----------



## Drumguy

My swiss army knife


----------



## ElHeat

So it's been decided that shoes and belts don't count?  because those were my two answers. I guess it's more of other things that I collect along with watches though...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## julibesty

My Ferrari Eye Glass.


----------



## copperjohn

My wedding ring. Every once in awhile I will take the kids somewhere while my wife runs some errands, and I forget it. I hate when I do that. I don't want people to think I'm a visitation dad, not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## copperjohn

julibesty said:


> My Ferrari Eye Glass.


As as in a glass eye, or a magnifying device?


----------



## dmmai

After my wedding ring ... a couple of hand-made belts, Tiger Shark and Hippo.


----------



## bech9

My sunglasses.


----------



## ShaggyDog

Klean Kanteen insulated tumbler.


----------



## ThomG

Aside from a watch, would be a fine pen and my Lindberg glasses/sun glasses. They are expensive, but once you have Lindberg frames nothing else will do.


----------



## bech9

My Tudor watch.


----------



## bwoah

aviators and v-moda xs cans for the daily commute. on weekends, benchmade mini-grip.


----------



## jghall

Cross around my neck.


----------



## flyingwatchman

Either a Celtic cross or a necktie depending on the situation.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BadTrainDriver

Sig P239 SAS Gen2, .357sig
Like my watch, I never leave home without it.


----------



## uktom84

Sunglasses, I have a pair of fold up Raybans and some Maui Jim's that I alternate between. I have lots of hats and I just today bought my first Swiss army knife that I'm gonna carry with me 

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## Boatme98

Funny, BTD!
I looked at this thread and thought the same.
My Sig P239, 9mm, basic black w/tritium lume.
Tan Don Hume leather IWB, at 4 o'clock. Not the most expensive, but it's lasted me eight years edc with negligible wear.
Always with me, unless I'm dressed up (very infrequent these days). Then it's a vintage Colt Gov't. .380 in stainless. Again with a D.H. iwb, black leather.
Very dressy ensembe. Works well with sports coat or tux.


----------



## littleneh

uktom84 said:


> Sunglasses, I have a pair of fold up Raybans and some Maui Jim's that I alternate between. I have lots of hats and I just today bought my first Swiss army knife that I'm gonna carry with me
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


Which SAK? I carry the swisschamp


----------



## uktom84

littleneh said:


> Which SAK? I carry the swisschamp


I have the hunter xt, I also have a smaller Wenger sak I just bought for my keys also. I was looking at the Swiss champ earlier today and I want that one now lol, it has everything on it.

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## littleneh

uktom84 said:


> I have the hunter xt, I also have a smaller Wenger sak I just bought for my keys also. I was looking at the Swiss champ earlier today and I want that one now lol, it has everything on it.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


Very heavy and large. Keep that in mind. But I love it. Wish I could sell mine and buy the one with wooden scales instead of red.


----------



## uktom84

littleneh said:


> Very heavy and large. Keep that in mind. But I love it. Wish I could sell mine and buy the one with wooden scales instead of red.


Yea the wood ones look nice too, hope I don't get addicted to knifes like watches, my fiance might kill me lol.

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## MJACLA09

My wife. 

But I think I'm her accessory.


----------



## jl2002jk

Allen Edmond shoes  ( does this count as an accessory ?


----------



## Araziza

My rings. The one on the left is my engineering ring (all graduates of a Canadian engineering program get this) and the right one is my wedding ring.


----------



## Harley90

My small key ring tactical flash light, uses 1 AAA battery, found it on a review from Ken Rockwell site, best $20 I've spent in ages.


----------



## Rallyfan13

Overtheedge said:


> My Belt. Missionbelt.com Love them Have several


Is it made in the USA? Thanks!


----------



## timeisnow

Good, expensive, luxury sunglasses


----------



## Harley90

didn't know about this but I'm sold - one on order!









Originally Posted by *Overtheedge* 
_My Belt. Missionbelt.com Love them Have several_


----------



## watcher88

Hermes beltS, LV beltS of course with matching walletS.


----------



## lantar

my iphone is like my best .... can't do without it in most cases


----------



## Mirabello1

Samsung GS7 , amazing 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mirabello1

Samsung GS7 , amazing ...Also this, my 4 billion year old custom made Metorite wedding ring.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## SVTFreak

Mirabello1 said:


> Real Mammoth ivory? Very cool!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Yep. The real deal. Thanks! It's not uncommon. Large chunks and compete tusks are. They are found in the permafrost in Alaska and Siberia fairly regularly. But the deeply stained (from minerals) peices are the most beautiful and command the premium. Mine is a nice piece, one if the best I've seen, and has alot of deep color, deep blues and Green, that pics dont show well. That's why it pretty much stays in the case except church day lol


----------



## lsuwhodat

Case Toothpick knife


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tornadobox

Ooh, I'm going to have to go with my Ray-Ban New Wayfarer sunglasses.

I don't have an actual pic of them, so this stock photo will have to suffice!


----------



## steve ross

Bracelets - Tory Burch


----------



## kae0z

A great quality bag. Either by Hermès, Goyard, Chanel or LV


----------



## TradeKraft

Probably sunglasses(Persol) and a pocket knife(Spyderco Paramilitary 2, or Benchmade Triage).








This is the only photo I have of my Persols... It was from a "pocket dump" challenge on IG.


----------



## timeisnow

Cellphone, that's for sure 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## SerenityMidwest

My Springfield Armory XDS .45. Don't leave home without it.


----------



## jt89888

Ranked:
1) wedding band
2) Maui Jim sunglasses
3) Glock 21
4) Kershaw pocket knife


----------



## Cadillac

Does Scotch count? If not, sunglasses.


----------



## hedgehog_

An old Parker pen


----------



## nachodaddy

Right now it's these:

Spyderco Paramilitary II
Wenger Soldat
Maratac AAA flashlight
Fisher X-750 ballpoint pen
Smith & Wesson M&P 9mm Compact Extra magazines


----------



## bryan00

My next favourite accessory is my iphone, Never let it out my sight.


----------



## Frankcs

My watch


----------



## 1holegrouper

Not sure what we are classifying as an accessory or necessity, etc so I'll just list mine:

Ashford Leather Shell Cordovan wallet
Chris Reeve Sebenza knife (21 large)
Fountain pen collection (Pelikans, Pilot Custom's, Karas Kustom's, Beckley)
Kifaru backpacks
iPhone 6+
Straight Razor collection (too many to list)
Shaving Brush collection (too many to list)


----------



## jdelcue

Sony Z5 Compact (E5823)
Ray-Ban RB4147 Black/Green Transparent
Fisher Space Pen, Cap-O-Matic Non-Reflective
Field Notes pocket notebooks

I never leave the house without them.


----------



## Mr.Kennedy

For me, it would be shoes and belts.


----------



## johnBo

My sunglasses! I got them last week from Degree Seven! Seriously they are the lightest sunglasses I have ever worn in my life.


----------



## TKMikey

A reliable multitool & pen. Currently carrying the Leatherman Squirt PS4 & Fisher Space Pen Bullet.


----------



## masyv6

My Ray-Ban polarized sunglasses! Helps with all the bright Texas sun...


----------



## shnjb

i'm surprised by lack of guns in this thread.


----------



## Relo60

My trusty Swiss Army knife. Bought in Heidelberg 33 years ago. Been with me ever since.


----------



## Hitlnao

Bluetooth earphones if tech counts. Those things are amazing.


----------



## smashie

A combination of various pocket knives, multi-tools and torches (flashlights)


----------



## hoiboy

Relo60 said:


> My trusty Swiss Army knife. Bought in Heidelberg 33 years ago. Been with me ever since.


+1 - have the Plantronics, they're working well for the gym.


----------



## Soziev

Glasses!!!


----------



## Soziev

Have 5 of them


----------



## Soziev

Sunglasses also


----------



## Soziev

shnjb said:


> i'm surprised by lack of guns in this thread.


+1


----------



## s_buba

Eye glasses.


----------



## dbrett

i love my phone so much .


----------



## xxjorelxx

Cameras... digital and film


----------



## shnjb

hoiboy said:


> Phone (Nexus 6P).


This is probably the true answer for almost everyone.


----------



## Keithcozz

[These](Sunglasses keyhole tortoiseshell - Misc).


----------



## Ard

Benchmade Milspec 1542m


----------



## spence4101

American Optical Aviators. Knife/phone/wallet in there as well obviously.


----------



## Morethan1

Fisher space pen
Because it can write in any condition.


----------



## arcadelt

My iPad...I think.


----------



## bigclive2011

Always has been , Watch, Shoes and sunglasses that I have spent all my money on.


----------



## Micro

If we are talking strictly accessories, then I'd say my belt.

hand made by "A Better Belt"

if we are talking practical, then my knife. An Emerson Sheepdog.


----------



## oak1971

Add a Vintage or custom made fedora and sunglasses to the list and my cane, tend fall over without that.


----------



## M_Milaguet

At the moment:


----------



## Tagdevil

Being super practical here.....my North Face Recon......would be lost without it.......









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rcd213

Have to go with my Filson 256 or IPhone 6s Plus 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 69mach351

I am pretty low profile as far as accessories are concerned. I do tend to match my wallet and wedding rings (4 of each of them) to my watches and/or mood.


----------



## always on time

In addition to a watch, I always have my wallet with me. I have enjoyed three different Tumi wallets in the past. Currently i am grooving on a bifold from One Star, Horween Chromexcel, very nice indeed.

Sean


----------



## md101010

RayBan Wayfarer Original Classic in Black and Brown depending on outfit


----------



## OmegaSMPMan

This


----------



## dzilla

At the moment, it's the wallet my wife bought me for Valentine's Day made out of an old baseball glove.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dawn

wow my next to favourite accessory would be my bracelets.


----------



## Sxgt

We have a Boston too, they are awesome dogs that believe they are people.


----------



## CdnCarat

Love adding flare with funky socks and ties for work.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allkindsofwatches1

My belts...I always match my belt with my shoes. I have to many belts. Oh and my leather bags....My Schlesinger and my Polo Ralph Lauren. Oh and my pens. Oh and my wedding bands....I have four with different finishes to match my watches. I'll stop there.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lewiston

Wedding ring, flashlight, knife, etc.


----------



## Blacktocomm

Pocket Knife. I didn't have one on my tonight and I really needed it. I had just left it in my other pants before I went to work.


----------



## Sxgt

Wallet and sunglasses, occasionally a ballcap. I tried carrying a pocket knife for awhile - but just didnt have use for it.


----------



## smdantas

My trademarks are my Burberry and Armani cufflinks and ties (when I'm on a suit), good quality handmade leather boots (when I'm on my Levis) and handmade leather wristbands matching the boots. Only.

As for sunglasses, I don't consider those "accessories", but I wear black Ray Ban classic Wayfarers, the 2140 model.


----------



## Vlance

Probably been said a million times, but a full length katana and grappling hook...fixed to an orange rope to give it that extra pop for summer


----------



## Crate410

At work my filofax and (no laughing) parker jotter.

Outside of work my iphone.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ahtoxa11

Ontario RAT 1 pocket knife. Can hardly go anywhere without it. Or any pocket knife, really, the Ontario happens to be one of my favorites. 

I also like other accessories, which stay hidden for the times when I can't throw a rock at 1150 feet per second. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## peire06

Wallet and fountain pen


----------



## se7enfold

glock 23


----------



## Alysandir

Not to be a wise ass, but my favorite accessory would be my eyeglasses, since I've gotten to that age where I tend to suffer from CSS (can't see s**t) when trying to read anything that isn't plastered to a billboard.

Besides that, I'd say it's a polished titanium link bracelet that never comes off and has served as an Aussie chew toy since she was an 8-week old puppy (she's now almost 6 years old).

Regards,
Alysandir


----------



## SirHorse

Not married but I don't consider myself properly dressed unless I have a watch and my ring. It's not a wedding ring but still plenty of blood and sweat to earn it.


----------



## Smudge

Small, handmade knife. Chris Reeve or some of the other classic makers. Always fun to have a piece of functional art in your pocket!


----------



## Cape

I was deciding between a Boston and English bulldog , decided on a bulldog.


----------



## carpeeyon

my wedding ring. my wife and i had them custom made, mine has a silver hoop going through it, so basically, i play with it all day. very relaxing


----------



## Alysandir

carpeeyon said:


> my wedding ring. my wife and i had them custom made, mine has a silver hoop going through it, so basically, i play with it all day. very relaxing


When bored, I used to take off my wedding band and spin it on the table like a top; it used to annoy my wife to no end. Partly because she was annoyed I'd treat the symbol of our everlasting love with such little reverance, but mostly because she didn't have the coordination to spin hers.

Regards,
Alysandir


----------



## Bryan Liu

Straps of course


----------



## pithy

Bryan Liu said:


> Straps of course


How is the post count going?

Have you got something that you want to sell?


----------



## juancervantes

Galaxy S7


----------



## Seb-85

Bracelets and rings.... I get at least one bracelet in each country I visit


----------



## Paulo 8135

I'm going to say shoes. I don't really own much footwear. I have a white pair of Air Max with blue highlights, and a black pair with white highlights. I recently bought a new white pair of Air Max with 'lava' colour highlights to replace the blue highlights pair. After 5 years, they're getting a little worn (no pun intended) on the sole. But I like that my Air Max have lasted me 5 years.  And the air bubbles are so frigging cool!!! )))) Loved those since I was a kid. 

Then, I have one pair of black leather shoes and one pair of brown leather shoes. I find currently, that's all I need.

I also only own 2 belts. I like simple belts. I have a black belt and a dark brown belt.


----------



## arogle1stus

Toothbras:
That B T is the spittin image of my family's B T. She was named "Sissie"
Lived 13 glorious years. My family that are still alive, loved her beyond
any other dog we had. Just a sweet ole Boston.

Long life to your Boston!

X Traindriver


----------



## rockroyalty

my RFD pins


----------



## arogle1stus

Beyond my 28 pieces watch collection (recently pared down from 30 watches).
My fave accessory is my 48 y o Martin D35 guitar. The Rolex of guitars IMO.
Mohogany, Brazilian Rosewood (no longer exported) and Sitka Spruce top. Nary a
single laminated component on the guitar. All solid wood. Great sustainability. good
volume with heavy gauge strings. Had a Tech shave bridge down so action would be
better. Always a risky proposition. If strings too close to fingerboard you get a buzzing
sound.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## Paulo 8135

arogle1stus said:


> Beyond my 28 pieces watch collection (recently pared down from 30 watches).
> My fave accessory is my 48 y o Martin D35 guitar. The Rolex of guitars IMO.
> Mohogany, Brazilian Rosewood (no longer exported) and Sitka Spruce top. Nary a
> single laminated component on the guitar. All solid wood. Great sustainability. good
> volume with heavy gauge strings. Had a Tech shave bridge down so action would be
> better. Always a risky proposition. If strings too close to fingerboard you get a buzzing
> sound.
> 
> X Traindriver Art


Think my little bro had a vintage Martin mahogany...think he sold it for a profit. He also likes Fenders.


----------



## rockroyalty

coming to think of it... I think my favorite is actually my newest pen... my sister got me a Delta Magnifica Amalfi fountain pen for my bday, I love the colors and the wood on the body of the pen... very "fresh" looking, and the colors contrast nicely without being too brash or too quirky.


----------



## Blueboost

Pocket knife, usually Spyderco.


----------



## Myman

'Gold' Skull Ring --> $12.99 AUD on the bay.
( ring on right, watch on left )







This is my 2nd favourite accessory.
Pelikan 60 from the 50's.


----------



## vintage_collectionneurs

Usually would carry a fountain pen as the additional accessory.


----------



## Nokie

My divorce attorney........


----------



## Skody

Electric crossover sunnies


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ehansen

During the week, it's the guy on the right which I commute with (Marbel electric longboard)...

For weekends and exercise, it's the guy on the left (Sector 9 Lookout... non electric


----------



## NardinNut

Cufflinks, pens, sunglasses, and edc knives. I always have these around me and collect them. I have more cufflinks (a lot more) than watches - since I wear suits all week. I always have a knife on me. Loves sunglasses (it's all about the lens!). And have just as many fine pens as watches. 

I also collect motorcycles but those aren't really an accessory. More of a way of life. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ehansen

andybaird22 said:


> Would love to commute like that. Unfortunately wouldn't work on a motorway for me!


I'm very fortunate to have a ~2 mile in-city commute... 30 minutes walk, 15 mins subway, 8 mins eboard (hitting all the lights).


----------



## Silvertouran

My Thrunite flashlights


----------



## arogle1stus

The D35 I bought in 1969 now retails for just south of $3,700.00. And now they are short of the quality of the 1960's itrations.
Brazil has stopped exporting Rosewood. Martin moved to Rosewood from Madagascar, then to India. Finding good woods has
become a slippery slope at best.
IMO and 44 years experience has show the new quality guitar kids on tha block are Collings, Hayes and Bourgeois (Dana B).
And the tried and true Santa Cruz guitar. Better be prepared to spend a ton (or more) on the last 3 models.

I played a Fender Kingman accoustic and realized it just didnt have the right stuff for my criteria. No more than a Timex can
replicate a Helson or a Steinheart.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## skriefal

Silvertouran said:


> View attachment 9455626
> 
> 
> My Thrunite flashlights


Wow. Yours is... bigger than mine. 









(That's a stock photo - not mine. And mine is the copper finish, not the titanium as seen in this photo.)


----------



## saki302

Every man needs a little keychain screwdriver (Atwood tool make s great ones if you can get in on a sale in time).

A mini flashlight is great too, to always have. Veleno designs made a good one (out of production), and CountyComm has a good replacement now for half the price, though it feels of lesser quality (lighter). I also wipe the O-ring drier, as it turns more easily than my Veleno- draining the battery in-pocket on an emergency light won't do!

Knives- nice ones are great, but I abuse mine on the job. Kershaw's Emerson licensed knives are great, cheap, functional, and durable enough


----------



## Toothbras

I'm think I already posted in this thread but what the heck


----------



## dawn

Seriously buddy that is a pet and not an accessory....no offence.



watermanxxl said:


> This guy...


----------



## watermanxxl

dawn said:


> Seriously buddy that is a pet and not an accessory....no offence.


No offense...but, he's not a pet. He's a friend. zD And, my favorite accessory!


----------



## watermanxxl

Toothbras said:


> I'm think I already posted in this thread but what the heck


Handsome fella.


----------



## phritz

I don't really think of them as accessories, but I rarely leave home without a knife, flashlight, lighter, and glock.
As far as "jewelry" type accessories, it's got to be my wedding ring followed by my vintage cufflink collection.


----------



## Toothbras

watermanxxl said:


> No offense...but, he's not a pet. He's a friend. zD And, my favorite accessory!


Mine landed my wife, I don't think she would have talked to me without him. Now that's a good "accessory" if I've ever seen one 

How does everyone not own a Boston? They're so handsome!!!


----------



## DeCrow

Brown Serengeti sunglasses. I've tried many brands but I keep returning to Serengeti, their brown glasses are the right tint for me and the quality is excellent.
A smartphone - obviously.
A small Kershaw pocketknife for opening packages and so forth.


----------



## speedyam

Buckle - graduation gift 10 years ago, sterling and gold, hand etched by a small silversmith shop in Ingram, which also holds a dear place to me for various reasons. I don't wear it with a suit or anything - mostly jeans with an untucked shirt (don't want to look like a Simpsons character). I need to put a little polish on it.


----------



## Emospence

I don't suppose shoes count..


----------



## watermanxxl

Toothbras said:


> Mine landed my wife, I don't think she would have talked to me without him. Now that's a good "accessory" if I've ever seen one
> 
> How does everyone not own a Boston? They're so handsome!!!


A Boston Terrier; the best "wingman" a guy could have... My watches? Rarely (if EVER) get noticed. My dog? Gets more attention than I do. xD


----------



## jfduecetx

Accessory seems like such an odd term, especially for a man. I guess I'm not exactly sure what qualifies. Well, there's my wedding ring, but that's pretty much a part of me, so I won't count it. My favorite would probably be a pocket knife. Either a Benchmade Mini Griptillian or a Case Amboyna wood peanut.

Other "accessories" that I never leave home without:
Watch
Phone
Wallet
Keys - including multitool, flashlight, and firestarter
Belt
Glock G19 or Sig P938

Are these accessories? Just tools really.


----------



## Toothbras

watermanxxl said:


> A Boston Terrier; the best "wingman" a guy could have... My watches? Rarely (if EVER) get noticed. My dog? Gets more attention than I do. xD


Watch compliments I've received in my life: 0

Comments I've revived on how good looking Brutus is: 845,672,638,636,037


----------



## dawn

watermanxxl said:


> No offense...but, he's not a pet. He's a friend. zD And, my favorite accessory!


Okay gotcha!


----------



## Nayan Saheb

My signet ring (bearing our family crest). It is a tradition for Gentlemen in my family to wear the rings...not the best looking crest though!


----------



## Nayan Saheb

And I think some people would agree a dog is an accessory! My wife certainly would!


----------



## GrouchoM

Some would consider a wife an accessory, too. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## shawn burgess

watermanxxl said:


> Handsome fella.


Looks cool

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## F1YMS

A car


----------



## Dadster

Pocketknife. Benchmade 940.


----------



## DB040

Flashlight. The brighter the better.

I like to turn the night into day all by myself.


----------



## T-Bone Steak

My pal Roonie says "Hi" to all the other thread hijacking BT's.


----------



## watermanxxl

T-Bone Steak said:


> View attachment 9603354
> 
> 
> My pal Roonie says "Hi" to all the other thread hijacking BT's.


lol. Join the club...


----------



## MJACLA09

Silvertouran said:


> View attachment 9455626
> View attachment 9455634
> 
> 
> My Thrunite flashlights


serious question

why is is your world so dark that you need all these flashlights? 
I have needed a flashlight like 3 times in the last 4 years.

I do own one bright light just in case that I keep in my racecar trailer to possibly see issues in the engine compartment. I've never needed it though.

Lights are cool and so bright now. I just never need one.


----------



## oynag

I've been getting into simple bracelets. Mainly worn with a watch. Might die a quick trend death, but for now Miansai and Isaia have been my favorite.

Edited to add: Forgot my shell cordovan belt from Leffot. That is wicked nice.


----------



## T-Bone Steak

MJACLA09 said:


> serious question
> 
> why is is your world so dark that you need all these flashlights?
> I have needed a flashlight like 3 times in the last 4 years.
> 
> I do own one bright light just in case that I keep in my racecar trailer to possibly see issues in the engine compartment. I've never needed it though.
> 
> Lights are cool and so bright now. I just never need one.


Much like you I had little need for a flashlight until recently when I moved & acquired a dog!

I had no idea how dark the night sky could be until moving to Vancouver Island on Canada'a west coast. A flashlight (& reflective vest) are prerequisites for late night walks with the dog. By comparison my hometown in the prairies (Calgary) was reasonably illuminated all night. Plenty of artificial lighting at both locales so difference must be environmental? Have flashlights stashed everywhere now!


----------



## Galvarez

My Benchmade Mini-Reflex auto. Goes with me everywhere.


----------



## MJACLA09

T-Bone Steak said:


> Much like you I had little need for a flashlight until recently when I moved & acquired a dog!
> 
> I had no idea how dark the night sky could be until moving to Vancouver Island on Canada'a west coast. A flashlight (& reflective vest) are prerequisites for late night walks with the dog. By comparison my hometown in the prairies (Calgary) was reasonably illuminated all night. Plenty of artificial lighting at both locales so difference must be environmental? Have flashlights stashed everywhere now!


That makes sense for sure. Its crazy dark where I live.

I just make my kids walk the dogs


----------



## Tyler Kullervo

My karas kustoms machined pen. Best writing instrument there is.


----------



## JodyH

Chris Reeve large ladder Damascus Sebenza 21.
S&W 340 M&P.

< insert picture of awesome dangerous stuff here >

b-)


----------



## georgeabrahams

I think my gadgets..


----------



## dobbermn

Walter PPS M2.


----------



## octavian90

Camera - fujifilm x100t


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJACLA09

F1YMS said:


> A car


I guess I could consider some of my cars accessories as well.


----------



## DB040

Galvarez said:


> My Benchmade Mini-Reflex auto. Goes with me everywhere.


Good thinking. Never know when you might have to cut someone so you might as well be prepared.


----------



## nevermind

Sony A7 camera


----------



## Valth

Sog kiku large folder and my m and p9c pistol

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Workman

That would be my Gadgets


----------



## Germanox

I never leave the house without my Victorinox with lock blade and my paracord bracelet.


----------



## jlprid

Depending on the day, either my NPS Victorinox SD OR my Victorinox Mountaineer.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## pixnw

My wedding ring because of what it represents and the amazing lady that gave it to me. 

Beyond that it's whatever firearm and knife I choose to carry on a particular day.


----------



## Blue Note

Week days a Parker Urban Ebony Fountain Pen has been my daily accessory. I get complements even though its an inexpensive one. I plan to start collecting pens when my wife shuts me down on watches. 








Weekends I carry my stainless steel Leatherman Wave which I thought I couldn't show.


----------



## TimeisGold88

My pearl earrings. I feel naked without them.


----------



## Tfort

Definitely my phone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bs0000779

my wife


----------



## bs0000779

lol


----------



## Big Fish

Guitar pick, Fender xtra heavy white.


----------



## Perazzi-man

Wm Henry pocket knife.


----------



## freshprince357

I like a good high-end luxury bracelet. Think gold name-tag bracelet, python with precious metals, that sort of thing.


----------



## kuetipp

Next to a watch, is say a pocket knife; usually a victorinox pioneer or an old boker stockman that was my great grandpa's. 

Knife and watch are all secondary to my wedding ring of course


----------



## Ard

It would be a Spey rod & reel combo but I have several favorites........... tough choice.

For shear performance it is a 13'6" Sage One in eight weight equipped with a size 10 Sage Evoke reel and a custom made line.

For traditional beauty I'd carry my 13'9" 1981 Hardy Salmonfly with a 4 1/4 Hardy Perfect reel.

It is a Spey rod


----------



## Rolex John

I've usually got a Zero Tollerance pocket knife of some sort with me.

Question: is it still against forum rules to post photographs of knives and firearms? I'd love to discuss the shooting sports with others here (3 gun competition, USPSA/IPSIC, etc.) but am concerned about running afowl of forum rules.


----------



## Perazzi-man

John: I compete in Sporting clays, helice and other shotgunning games. Have for years.


----------



## corn18

Besides my wedding ring, this:


----------



## Blitt_

I would have to say my phone... I do not yet carry many accessories besides my watch... Looking to get my concealed carry here soon though


----------



## ruotherha

My cufflinks!


----------



## drem

I collect pens aside watches


----------



## KrabbyKakes

corn18 said:


> Besides my wedding ring, this:
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=10208226&d=1481822320"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=10208234&d=1481822335"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


As an official candidate for appointment, I'd like to say thank you and complement how gorgeous that ring is.


----------



## TheNightsWatch

Pocket knives, namely my Kershaw Blur. And it's a damn shame we can't post pics here.


----------



## corn18

KrabbyKakes said:


> As an official candidate for appointment, I'd like to say thank you and complement how gorgeous that ring is.


Congrats! Do you know what your major and selection will be?


----------



## KrabbyKakes

Id like to major in Aerospace and commission as a flight officer. A huge weight was lifted off my shoulder when I got my first nomination last week. Now its just up to the Academy


----------



## corn18

KrabbyKakes said:


> Id like to major in Aerospace and commission as a flight officer. A huge weight was lifted off my shoulder when I got my first nomination last week. Now its just up to the Academy


Outstanding. PM me if you want to talk more. Don't want to hijack the thread. Tom


----------



## MJACLA09

My bicycles


----------



## TJ Boogie

My 1963 Impala coupe. I just sold it. I'm thinking about doing a '68-'76 Triumph with an LSX swap, or a Factory 5 Cobra build (probably also with an LSX heart).


----------



## MJACLA09

TJ Boogie said:


> My 1963 Impala coupe. I just sold it. I'm thinking about doing a '68-'76 Triumph with an LSX swap, or a Factory 5 Cobra build (probably also with an LSX heart).


If it's your favorite accessory why did you sell it?

Not to be picky but it technically isn't "your" accessory anymore.


----------



## Tagdevil

My buddy Dallas

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TJ Boogie

MJACLA09 said:


> If it's your favorite accessory why did you sell it?
> 
> Not to be picky but it technically isn't "your" accessory anymore.


That's a great point.

Let me re-up on this one: A ring of my grandfather's is my favorite accessory.


----------



## denmarker

i would say my wallet.

advice from my wife to me (all the time) - watch, belt and wallet.
they made a man.

i would add shoes too but due to my work, i can't wear nice shoes, keep getting them damaged


----------



## Casperer

My favorite accessory would definitely be my pair of bluetooth headphones. At this point, my life basically has a soundtrack to it. I occasionally get stared at when people see me outside of my dorm without headphones. Second place would definitely go to my fountain pen. I just recently got it but it is quickly climbing up my list of favorite possessions.


----------



## ToXic

Smudge said:


> Small, handmade knife. Chris Reeve or some of the other classic makers. Always fun to have a piece of functional art in your pocket!


Seconded. I bring my CR Sebenza everywhere.


----------



## jehind

I would have to say a pen. My Lamy 2000 rollerball was the usual suspect. Athough I just lost it at a movie theater. The manager said they probablly swept it into the trash if it was "just a pen"... ughhh!


----------



## tdiallo

It would be stylish sunglasses! Different types to match with the outfit


----------



## Drksaint

Sunglasses. Depending on what I'm wearing...but usually RayBans, Persols, or Maui Jims.


----------



## conkmwc

My Samsung S7.


----------



## maylebox

ToXic said:


> Seconded. I bring my CR Sebenza everywhere.


Occasionally it's another maker but 90% of the time I'll have a Chris Reeve knife in my pocket.


----------



## jjlweber

Montegrappa Z300-SS Silver Mini Ballpoint pen


----------



## scarabei

Baller shoes.... because that's the first place they look


----------



## il Pirati

corn18 said:


> Besides my wedding ring, this:
> 
> View attachment 10208226
> 
> View attachment 10208234


I've got one of those... 
















I also really like my Benchmade North Fork knife.


----------



## DB0954A4

Hinderer XM-18 or Small Sebenza


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## way1

My wedding ring is my next favorite accessory it's either I'm forgetting my watch or my ring.


----------



## ty423

I do like a nice cigar and scotch


----------



## Mindy T

My genuine SMILE


----------



## MOV

I would say my antique Laguiole corkscrew.


----------



## Cliffio

Spyderco Para-Military 2
H&K P30sk


----------



## G1Ninja

Hysek knife


----------



## Reza

This.


----------



## nam2212

My Gerber Dime multitool. I carry it every day.


----------



## jward451

S.T. Dupont Ligne 2 Diamond Head lighter...


----------



## Lucaass29

My Hermès belt


----------



## CMSgt Bo

Hey folks, I just removed 15 posts with knives pictured and another two with pistols. Please follow our rules or we'll be forced to close the thread and hand out red cards. From our rules:

8. *Images in posts, signatures, avatars and profiles containing firearms, knives, and weapons are not permitted*, although Moderators may use their discretion in some cases. There is an exception for pictures of a documentary nature which illustrate the actual use of watches, especially if they are in keeping with the theme of the forum in which they are posted. Pictures of knives utilized as tools for a task specific to the thread may also be permitted. *Staged or gratuitous pictures containing firearms, knives, and weapons are prohibited without exception.* What constitutes documentary and appropriate will be up to the discretion of the moderating team.


----------



## City74

I would say my Hellbent holsters carbon fiber Combat wallet 2.0


----------



## Lucaass29

watchonfire said:


> As above really?


My Hermès belt & my Santoni driving shoes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LexEtAnnihilato

This thing pretty much never leaves my wrist...well until I need to use it that is.


----------



## Camdamonium

The Bose Soundtrue Ultra Earbuds, I use them everyday. I think most people take headphones for granted, it's the primary way to be able to immerse yourself in your own style of music.


----------



## steadyrock

To the guy who posted the picture of the knife with wood scales on the handle perched on the counter: what knife is that? I recently lost my Kershaw and am looking for a replacement, and I really like the look of that one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrouchoM

steadyrock said:


> To the guy who posted the picture of the knife with wood scales on the handle perched on the counter: what knife is that? I recently lost my Kershaw and am looking for a replacement, and I really like the look of that one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sebenza by Chris Reeves

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## steadyrock

GrouchoM said:


> Sebenza by Chris Reeves
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Ah, yes. Thanks. Above my price point for a beater EDC knife, but lovely nonetheless.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Henraa

If you're allowed to say more than one favourite accessory mine are:

- iPhone 6S.
- Ray-Ban Wayfarer 2140 sunglasses. (Several pairs).
- Barbour Ashby Jacket in olive green. (Essential in Britain).

All three are accessories I enjoy using/wearing. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mcwatch12

gold chain


----------



## 7211773

Kershaw Cryo II and my wedding ring...


----------



## Al Faromeo

I hesitate.

There's this Manu Laplace pocket knife that hardly ever leaves my pocket, and there's my (Quad 99 pre, cd-s, 909 power) hifi set but I'd be hard pressed to call that a gadget.


----------



## jimbizzle

Callaway tour authentic messenger bag


----------



## king larry

My wedding ring


----------



## Snaggletooth

35 YO SAK


----------



## Robert Nalbandov

This may sound too obvious, but a pen  Currently have a Montblanc


----------



## gates

This:

https://www.distilunion.com/collect...lets/products/wally-micro?variant=19420113732

Best wallet I have ever owned


----------



## yongkun

Wine corkscrew and my Mont Blanc roller ball pen


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Expo

My Doggo


----------



## Toothbras

Expo said:


> View attachment 12522365
> My Doggo


No idea what post it was but I said the same thing


----------



## watermanxxl

Expo said:


> View attachment 12522365
> My Doggo


Best...accessory...ever.

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## whosehair

My wife gave me a colonel Littleton pocketknife in 2012, I love it. I’m also partial to pens, using an Ohto right now and it’s pretty killer. It has a fairly unique blue/black ink that sort of sets it apart from other cheaper pens.


----------



## Drucifer

Chris Reeve Small Sebenza.


----------



## Tricky73

Not sure if you can call my girl meets the requirements of the thread however if she does not then it has to be my I phone 7 as I spend most of my time browsing this forum and various others on it whilst using Spotify premium and Netflix daily.


----------



## Foch

My sidearm. Usually but not always a Springfield Xdm 9mm


----------



## JonB79

My wedding ring...lol


----------



## rGi

bracelet


----------



## Th!nkEr

Parker Sonnet fountain pen


----------



## madlou

My 18k white gold necklace


----------



## BreguetBrat

My new 22cwt gold 300gram chain that i just bought in Dubai last week. Looks like a log chain


----------



## Lucaass29

My Hermes belt.


----------



## Foch

My Springfield XDm, in a custom leather shoulder harness/holster with 2 spare magazines on the leftside for weight balance. It fits under everything and comfortable.


----------



## mgc

Copper lined stainless men’s bracelet


----------



## Th!nkEr

Probably my leather briefcase 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

Tilley hat

Winter version


----------



## mkim520

wedding ring and benchmade knife


----------



## dangdep

Sunglasses. Particularly from Salt Optica and Robert Marc. Although the round wire frames from Ray-ban get a lot of use too


----------



## anvilart43

I gotta go with my pocket knife too. Either my Kershaw Leek or my Spyderco Endura


----------



## Colin G

These two. Vans slip-ons and Persol 649


----------



## LARufCTR

My girlfriend...she is awesome...I like looking at her more than my watch and I love my watch !


----------



## Wound Up

After I had my 18K gold belt buckle made I sprung for a Croc belt from Torino

Matte black


----------



## JaegerLeKen

My glasses. They allow me to see. And tell the time from a distance...


----------



## Ra-Horakhty

A good bag. Saddleback leather small classic briefcase in Chestnut with PouchLi made by Leatherwerk.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1981Eagle

I always have a small folding nail clipper. It is so small and thin I have lost it and found it quite a few times

It's made by Wusthof and it is very handy. Plus, since it's not a knife, I can take it on planes and other places where you can't take a pen knife.


----------



## big_slacker

Pocket knife. Because this forum has a ridiculous rule I can't post a pic, but it's a benchmade mini griptilian in bright blue. Super useful for many things, I use it every day.


----------



## rwbenjey

Mmmm, probably my Randolph Aviators.


----------



## atdegs

Boots and phone case


----------



## herooftheday

big_slacker said:


> Pocket knife. Because this forum has a ridiculous rule I can't post a pic, but it's a benchmade mini griptilian in bright blue. Super useful for many things, I use it every day.


Nice choice!

I also love my knife. Had several cheaper ones for a while then bought a Spyderco Para 3. I carry it every day and definitely use it every day.


----------



## debussychopin

I have over 40 high quality fur felt fedoras. I never leave home without one on.


----------



## Harry869

My silver ring, but i am not wear it all the time. Hanging out with friends, special occasion, party, etc. If it is just a normal work days, i rarely wear it.


----------



## MissAD

I phone
Dior lip gloss, sunnies (I cannot see without them) 
Bic pen haha


----------



## BurnSurvivor

I like carrying a knife, a pen, a notepad and zippo lighter. Kind of a EDC nerd. I like having these little things on me just Incase.


----------



## dimsoug

My phone ;P


----------



## Dahn Tay

Kershaw Cryo EDC knife


----------



## k1985

Gotta be iPhone X and now airpods. So much better than my old pair of wireless headphones!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coriolanus

big_slacker said:


> Pocket knife. Because this forum has a ridiculous rule I can't post a pic, but it's a benchmade mini griptilian in bright blue. Super useful for many things, I use it every day.


Seriously. 75% of the responses here must be "pocket knife". They're tools, not weapons. Mods, take note.


----------



## Motorcycle Man

Tossup between Victorinox SwissChamp and my CWP insurance!...


----------



## Ruthless750

Necklace


----------



## High Roller

I love my Montblanc fountain pen!


----------



## High Roller

delete please


----------



## edolecki

I have an arcteryx belt that I absolutely love. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OliVDB_1718

If we're talking about feelings, then it's of course my wedding ring. If we're talking about useful stuff, then it's my tactical pen. It's quite useful, my one has a small lamp and can work as a screwdriver.


----------



## Palmettoman

Spyderco Delica that’s my edc.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Moerdn

To be honest there is very little stuff I carry around with me - if a phone counts, then it is probably my phone .


----------



## LongTraylor

I don't have many accessories outside of a watch but I always have a pocket knife. It's very useful. For the past few years that has been a Spyderco Manix


----------



## Nom de Forum

big_slacker said:


> Pocket knife. Because this forum has a ridiculous rule I can't post a pic, but it's a benchmade mini griptilian in bright blue. Super useful for many things, I use it every day.


I also like the Benchmade Mini Griptilian. I have two, yellow and blue. I almost always carry the yellow one, because when it gets dropped at night it is easier to find in the dark. I removed the clip on the yellow one for daily pocket carry. The blue one was a temporary replacement for a lost knife until I found another yellow one.


----------



## xthine

My bracelet —— made of a 2mm climbing cord with a working carabiner and figure of 8 belay device 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GMT_Bezel

I have a necklace that I received when I was 13 years old. I have taken it off _maybe_ 15 times in my life. I forget it is around my neck most of the time.


----------



## smmht

It would have to be awesome hat collection.


----------



## 0seeker0

My Benchmade auto open, always need a knife on me.


----------



## Jalser

Ring


----------



## DrDubzz

If I'm at work, it's a pen. Usually a G2. Otherwise, it's definitely a pocket knife. Up until recently it was either a Benchmade Griptillian or Spyderoco PM2, but the new Benchmade Bugout has taken priority, it is "barely there" in the pocket, good ergos, and a nice blade length, plus S30V (BM's new standard steel offering)


----------



## Rescue

Blue Note said:


> Week days a Parker Urban Ebony Fountain Pen has been my daily accessory. I get complements even though its an inexpensive one. I plan to start collecting pens when my wife shuts me down on watches.
> View attachment 10010290
> 
> 
> Weekends I carry my stainless steel Leatherman Wave which I thought I couldn't show.


That is a stunning pen, so much so that I just ordered one from Amazon. I'm also trying to start my pen collection out. I have been eyeing a MB but want to do a test run with something like this, to make sure I cant lose it like every other pen I've owned before dropping the money. I keep a Wave in my flight bag, carbon, but handy little tool.


----------



## yuji

My necklace that I got many years ago. It's a solid polished bar of tungsten.


----------



## akr122

My cars


----------



## debussychopin

My borsalino hat


----------



## dannyking

k1985 said:


> Gotta be iPhone X and now airpods. So much better than my old pair of wireless headphones!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+1 to that. Can't do without my iPhone X. Do a lot of stuff on it and it has almost replaced my iPad!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KiwiWomble

why i couldnt buy air pods, went for jaybird ones instead


----------



## BOND007

LMAOOOO. Saved this one!


----------



## Moss28

I suppose it would be my Benchmade mini griptilian that was a gift for myself and my groomsmen for my wedding. There is almost never an occasion where I don't have it with me. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ConfusedOne

Likely my Spyderco Sage 2. Love the feeling of the cold titanium and it is always so easy to open this Spyderco thanks to the Spydie hole.
It is also the perfect size for better handling and the pocket clip is discreet and easy to grab.


----------



## hapasnyper

Definitely my crk small Sebenza. It's always with me love the size of it very slender in pocket.

- - - Updated - - -

Definitely my crk small Sebenza. It's always with me love the size of it very slender in pocket.


----------



## dannyking

KiwiWomble said:


> View attachment 13389615
> 
> 
> why i couldnt buy air pods, went for jaybird ones instead


+1. That chopped wires design beats me to hell and back. But Apple fans seem to love them. Personally, I hate them (iPhone user through and through).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nmishkin

Aside from my watch, I always carry my spyderco delica 4 with me.


----------



## scorpius73

An Opinel #6 or an Al Mar Hawk pocketknife.


----------



## galvestonokie

Benchmade folding knife


----------



## F7LTHY

Vintage Gucci ring


----------



## dan360

depends what i'm doing

work=knipex 6" alligator pliers
play =knife


----------



## johndozier

Hand made barenia and chevres wallet.


----------



## Bahn112

My Burberry wallet. It's pretty incognito as it's a camo patterned one and not the usual Burberry pattern.


----------



## Pastextian

Weather permitting I always gotta have a beanie on.
And since I have really long hair I've always got a collection of hair ties on my wrist and forearm, depending on how stretched out they are.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mkim520

Apple airpods. Once you actually try it for a week, you can never not be without them.


----------



## greedy

Cufflinks
I have some of them.

Additionally got used to a nic€ quality Italian leather wallet. It will be hard to go back to the usual samsonite wallets


----------



## wjhoffmann

My favorite accessory would have to be 2016 Porsche 991 GTS Club Coupe... It goes with any outfit.


----------



## TritoneJP




----------



## LuxuryRevolution

Pens and Cars after watches. Those are the big three of luxury 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnmichael

My Hartmann card carrier. I like fine leather accessories, especially those made in the USA. Italian is second.


----------



## Rotosphere

My sunglasses collection. I've got 16 pairs--one less than my watch collection--and love every one of them. My latest--and last--acquisition was a pair of Serengeti Nuvolas with blue lenses. The collection is now final. Unless I lose or destroy a pair, that is...


----------



## Rotosphere

crutis said:


> Hats!!! hats are my favorite accessory after my watch.


Good call. I've got a Biltmore fedora and a Dobbs Panama that always get compliments.


----------



## Rotosphere

Coriolanus said:


> Seriously. 75% of the responses here must be "pocket knife". They're tools, not weapons. Mods, take note.


And even if they were weapons, big bloody deal. It's not like you're showing somebody how to blow up Buckingham Palace.


----------



## 24watchOC

9 pair sunglasses collection, mostly LV and Rayban.

Love those aviators from Rayban.

I also collect bracelets to wear with my watches.

Regards.


----------



## Tonystix

Serengeti Claudio 8558 Sunglasses with Drivers Lens.


----------



## amg786

I love a nice phone case. This is probably the best one I've ever acquired- by new Trent, it has changeable polymer covers, integrated screen protector. Excellent mix of polymers and elastomers that make it really sturdy and not thick.















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Badger18

My 36" unicycle and my body surfing hand plane for something different.


----------



## Exer

My chain necklaces

No not the rapper bling bling, just a few nice thin silver & gold chains.


----------



## Bluecolt

Cowboy boots; I seriously love high quality cowboy boots and have quite the collection going. Nice pens too, along with nice pocket knives fit for a gentleman.


----------



## gward10

Cars


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gward10

Gold bracelet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orangez

My Leatherman Sidekick. Never leaves my side. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## ady1989

Any one of my folding knives from various brands. I have a huge collection and they are in my EDC always.


----------



## Knives and Lint

Pocket knife for me as well. I have quite a few, but the one that finds its way most into my pocket these days is a CRK Large Inkosi, with Insingo blade and micarta inlays.

However, since we can't post knives here I reckon I'll mention a couple more of my favorites that I always keep on my person. One is the Victorinox Swisstool Spirit, with black oxide finish. The other is the Surefire Aviator flashlight. It has a low output red beam when you partially depress the tailcap, so that you don't dilate your pupils therefore preserving your natural night vision, which works great for most tasks. Then, if you depress the tailcap fully it has a bright white light like a normal flashlight. This is a feature that once you get used to it, it is hard to live without. I love this flashlight and if I have pants on, you can bet I have one of these in my pocket.


----------



## bader.abbas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lawtaxi

Sig P226. No, really!


----------



## mt_timepieces

My 1911!

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dron_jones

My sunglasses


----------



## seedubs1

Handgun and knife


----------



## Moondancer

Nice eyewear, in fact I rank having nice eyewear above my watch.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

My bracelet. It is not anything great or particularly special, but I bought it with my mom when she was sick and I have literally never taken it off since. It is covered in nicks and gashes from years of abuse, and it will remain on my wrist for the rest of my life.


----------



## City74

I have a few but lately really been getting into pens










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo84

Pens, quality leather work bags, and sunglasses.


----------



## rr82

watchonfire said:


> As above really?


Colorful socks


----------



## stbob

My pocket pc, aka smartphone... 💻


----------



## YoungFatherTime

My p365


----------

